# Goin to Nationals!



## bubforever (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm departing today for the boys 17's open nationals for volleyball today i'm so excited. Were goin to do better than last years fifth place. See ya'll later.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 7, 2007)

Good luck i hope you win


----------



## Asa (Jul 7, 2007)

Luck has nothing to do with it. :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 7, 2007)

i know i'm being nice


----------



## Asa (Jul 7, 2007)

Wait a sec, that's volleyball :?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 8, 2007)

Hope you win, and still waiting for my drawing! Waiting to hear how you did, let us know. :wink:


----------



## bubforever (Jul 12, 2007)

> Hope you win, and still waiting for my drawing! Waiting to hear how you did, let us know. :wink:


It's already up isn't it? It should be under mantid photos: "drawings".


----------



## bubforever (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh yeah and my team did okay had a bad second day and took 15th overall in the nation. allright but not as well as we expected.


----------



## Asa (Jul 12, 2007)

> Oh yeah and my team did okay had a bad second day and took 15th overall in the nation. allright but not as well as we expected.


That's pretty darn good. For the nation all right... 8)


----------

